# Word for the day insouciant



## Josiah (May 26, 2015)

insouciant
[in-soo-see-uh nt; French an-soo-syahn] 


adjective
1. free from concern, worry, or anxiety; carefree; nonchalant.

Because Bill is insouciant and not concerned about his retirement, he does not worry about saving money.


----------

